# Nipping when being brushed



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy is just turned one on the 20th. When trying to brush him or clean is paws he get very fresh. I won't say he's trying to bite me, but his "mouthing" is very hard. I've tried holding a cookie while brushing and he's so gentle trying to get it but when its gone he goes after my hand again,,,,,showing gums and teeth. Same thing when cleaning his paws. I can touch his paws anyother time,,,,,,Any suggestions? He's a great dog in every other way!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt gets like that when I brush his tail so I give him a kong filled with yummies to work on to get his mind off the brush.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Tucker's always got his biscuit treat ball while I brush him - I save it just for the brushing sessions. It prevents the mouthiness altogether. By the time he's worked the biscuit out of the ball, the brushing is done.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You can also try spreading peanutbutter on the leg of a chair or side of a cabinet etc. to occupy him depending on how much time you take.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mines the same way, not mean in anyway but just has to have him mouth on something like the brushes or my hand. Usually have a chew toy handy, helps a lot whens he's occupied.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Try using the treats as a reward instead of a distraction. For example, one stroke, no teeth, treat. Then two strokes, treat. In dog class, they taught us to go even more slowly, working up from looking at the brush, to touching the brush, to one stroke. Then build up. I will now go follow my own advice and trim Casper's nails.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you condition him to being groomed?


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

A lot of dogs look at grooming as play time. In all honesty, I really don't view it as something to discipline for or even acknowledge. Harley used to bite at me (playfully) and I just ignored him and groomed away.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I used to have to let Molly play with a second brush while I brushed her. She grew out of that pretty quickly. She might still play keep away when she sees the brush come out but will settle down nicely to be brushed when I bring out treats. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I have to keep Chester occupy too while brushing so I usually use a kong filled up and closed off with peanut butter 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage does this as well... a bully stick helps distract her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you all! I've tried a few of the recommendations and things are improving. Any kind of food keeps him distracted. Time will help I'm sure.


----------

